# Am I missing the plastic ring in the PCV re route hose?



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Can someone check if theirs looks like this for me? This is after you remove it from the top of the intake manifold. Trying to decide if I need this:



https://cruzekits.com/shop/ols/products/pcv-pipe-manifold-terminal-alignmentretainer-ring-replacement


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It looks like it is missing. I tried to ignore the fact that I lost mine and I started getting codes almost immediately. I ended up buying a new hose. André did not yet offer the replacement ring.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes you are my friend. The one in the link is what you need.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

It's weird it fits tight and I don't hear any boost leaks... I thought I was missing, but I emailed @XtremeRevolution a couple of days ago and he hasn't responded yet. I will probably go ahead and order one. If you look in his website second pic though it seems I have that black thing by all the white ones in there though...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thebigzeus said:


> Can someone check if theirs looks like this for me? This is after you remove it from the top of the intake manifold. Trying to decide if I need this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one in the picture IS there. You can see it right on top of the o-ring. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Key2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well there you go - we were all wrong.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Well there you go - we were all wrong.


What are you talking about, I'm never wrong.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The one in the picture IS there. You can see it right on top of the o-ring.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry Key2 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> What are you talking about, I'm never wrong.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

It does look like it has slid out slightly.. I know mine came out on mine but was able to put it back.. I would recommend a quick cleanout of the inside of that connector as well as its connection on the intake manifold..


----------



## RE-PROGRAM3D (Jun 23, 2021)

I don’t seem to have the o-ring or the plastic retainer would I have to buy an entire new pcv hose to transfer that to the pcv fix kit


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

RE-PROGRAM3D said:


> I don’t seem to have the o-ring or the plastic retainer would I have to buy an entire new pcv hose to transfer that to the pcv fix kit


If you lost yours you can get a replacement end from @XtremeRevolution along with the fix kit. Or you can get a new hose assembly and replace both ends while your at it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RE-PROGRAM3D said:


> I don’t seem to have the o-ring or the plastic retainer would I have to buy an entire new pcv hose to transfer that to the pcv fix kit


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

